# Formatting text with sed on OS X/tcsh



## pmdulaney (Apr 15, 2013)

In order to make my sed changes more evident, I would like to be able to underline words that have been changed by the substitute command. For example

`$ cat file | sed 's/OLD/NEW/g' | more`

but I want NEW to be underlined in the output. I am using iTerm2. I suspect the solution involves the use of ASCII escape characters, but so far nothing has worked.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2013)

Please ask your question on an OS-X forum.

http://hintsforums.macworld.com/

Thread closed.


----------

